

Have women evolved to protect themselves from sexual assault? - edw519
http://www.slate.com/id/2281138/pagenum/all/#p2

======
NovemberWest
Excerpt:

 _...there is no question that rape seriously impairs a woman's reproductive
interests. To say that rape pregnancies are costly to a woman's genetic
success would be an enormous understatement. Not only do such conceptions
completely undermine the female's mate selection—and so the quality of her
offsprings' genes—but rapists are unlikely to stick around and help raise
children, putting such children at a significant disadvantage. In short, it's
a catastrophic mess from the vantage point of the mother's genes._

List from the article (article elaborates on each point):

 _1\. When threatened by sexual assault, ovulating women display a measurable
increase in physical strength.

2\. Ovulating women overestimate strange males' probability of being rapists.

3\. Ovulating women play it safe by avoiding situations that place them at
increased risk of being raped.

4\. Women become more racist when they're ovulating._

